# Connecting 921 to a single sat input



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

What are the observed side-effects of connecting a 921 to only 1 sat input (non-DPP of course)? I just sold a 921 to a guy who now says that the unit keeps shutting itself off after several minutes. I had used it for several weeks with no problem but I had it connected to 2 sat inputs. Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

921 will not function properly when only connected to one Sat Input. It requires both tuners to be connected. If the guy only has it connnected to one input, all bets are off on it working properly.


----------



## Kenkali (Jul 18, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> What are the observed side-effects of connecting a 921 to only 1 sat input (non-DPP of course)? I just sold a 921 to a guy who now says that the unit keeps shutting itself off after several minutes. I had used it for several weeks with no problem but I had it connected to 2 sat inputs. Thanks.


This is exactly happened to me. When insert the second feed, then the receiver start to reboot and it failed to check switch.. With only one feed then it check switch fine but shows only one tuner. Today I finally got it work. I used dishpro LNBs and check switch went thru but also it reboot right after check switch. Channel 101/103 is black screen.. Nothing.. I just let it sit there to hope that it will down load new FW.. I can't watch any OTA now.. hm.


----------



## robkunz (Jun 8, 2005)

I have been using mine this way for a month but with OTA tuner connected to antenna. It works, but is slower, especially changing satellite channels. A few times I got an error message saying my card was not authorized for that channel. Overall, it works ok most of the time (but I can't wait to get it to the right location in the house with two sat connections).



kmcnamara said:


> What are the observed side-effects of connecting a 921 to only 1 sat input (non-DPP of course)? I just sold a 921 to a guy who now says that the unit keeps shutting itself off after several minutes. I had used it for several weeks with no problem but I had it connected to 2 sat inputs. Thanks.


----------

